# Are these products suitable?



## Mitra (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi after 2 days of research (I dont want to order something that wont work) i have came to the conclusion that for my planted 10 gallon tank (low maintenance plants but they arent doing the greatest) i want http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3790#BVRRWidgetID
a glass top and a light fixture which would sit on top.
http://www.marineandreef.com/Nova_Extreme_T5_Aquarium_Lighting_Current_USA_p/rcu01136.htm

Would these two products work well in a 10 gallon planted tank with betta and ADF's? They will take like a month to reach me so I want to be certain.


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

That seems like a lot of light for low light plants in a 10 gallon tank. You could save youself a lot of money and go with a strip light with a couple of compact 6500ks to go on top of the canopy or even something like this http://www.amazon.com/Perfecto-rece...qid=1377403744&sr=8-5&keywords=10+gallon+hood


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

http://www.kensfish.com/aquarium-supplies/aquarium-lighting/deep-blue-pro-t-5-single-strip-light-24.html

this will be good for your tank. 24 bucks


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

Im sure what you picked will work though.


----------



## Mashiro (Dec 2, 2012)

Actually it won't.

It's listed as a reef light, so the color spectrum would be off.

I would recommend this light instead as it's color spectrum is 6000k.

http://www.thatpetplace.com/aquaticlife-dual-lamp-t5-ho-freshwater-light-20in


----------



## Mitra (Apr 3, 2013)

I actually tried to buy every single one of those suggestions (starting with the least expensive one) but none of them ship to Canada. I tried one from Dr Foster and Smith (was only $30) but it is an exception as they will not ship it to me. The one Mashiro linked I was going to buy (even though much more pricey but i will sacrifice that to end this search) but shipping was going to cost me $80 bucks alone. This is so frustrating no where in my town sells a light fixture and no where online will ship it to me.

Only thing on Ebay Canada is Aqueon 20 inch for $65 (including shipping) but I heard Aqueon ballasts burn out very quickly?
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/Aqueon-Fluor...t=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item19da79205b


----------



## MichelleA (Jun 25, 2013)

I found this for CA, I didnt realize how much more expensive stuff is for you guys. Maybe another member who is in canada will be able to recommend something cheaper.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/deluxe-fluorescent-hood-black-16-x-8.html


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm in Canada. I feel your pain, Mitra. I love Canada and I don't want to move back to the states (I'm really American, shhhh...), but sometimes I think, well, at least I could get cheaper fish supplies, not to mention buy from US aquaidbid sellers. 
Have you looked at eBay.ca? Just a thought.


----------



## Mitra (Apr 3, 2013)

MichelleA would you say Aqueon is a good brand? I heard their ballasts burn out very quickly, do you have experience with Aqueon or can anyone else weigh in on this? 

percyfyshshelley: Yeah we definitely have a lot less options and I have to wait on average a month for anything to get to me (I live in NWT). At least our salaries are a lot higher though  . The only light fixture on Ebay Canada is made by Aqueon so I am hesitant.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

Could you get the fixture you linked at first and just get 6500/6700k replacements to go in it? 49.99 is a great deal for that fixture.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

if thats the case, i think you should just get those dome lights at a hardware store and get 2 6500k lightbulbs. (dome lights run about 6-8 each, and clf 6500k runs about 6-10 for 2 13w ones)

Cheap and effective. Those dome lights have extremely good reflectors.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

http://www.homesalive.ca/Azoo-Firefly-Light_p_3245.html

Would this work? It's s clip on light, and it doesn't clip to well to a standard tank, but I've found ways to make it work. I've grown plants pretty well with it, and it's a great price--$10. I have five of them, since I live near where this store is. I ususlly end up grabbing one each time im there lol. They are a canadian company and they ship to NWT and shipping costs don't seem too bad. It'd probably to what your looking for but I though I'd just let Canadians know about this online option for aquarium supplies. It's homesalive.ca.


----------



## Mitra (Apr 3, 2013)

Peachii, that is a good question. I emailed the website and asked them if they carried replacement bulbs for them (6500k i assumed) and awaiting their reply. 

Also Mashiro I really like the light fixture you linked so I phoned them to get a specific shipping quote ($80 for shipping alone way too expensive) and they are getting back to me next couple of days.

Aluka that is a very neat idea and I will probably choose that method as a last resort. Although it'd be tough to fit in lights like that on my dresser. On a side note: What floating plants do you have? Those are exactly what i want to order for my betta and dwarf frogs!

Percy thank you for that link I am going to order one of those for my 3 gallon tank for sure, it has a couple plants in it.


----------

